# Greenteeth vs. Yellowjacket Teeth



## zeroturnmowers (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

Just joined the site and have been reading some threads...Learning alot, here's my question, I just bought a Rayco Super RG50 it has the greenteeth on it now, I have it at the Vermeer dealer getting serviced and a few repairs done because theres not a Rayco dealer within 4 hrs of here. They carry the yellowjacket teeth and are wanting to change me over, Which is better? Is it worth the change, I can get the yellowjacket teeth anytime and will have to order the greenteeth off the net and get them shipped which is no big deal. I just thought I would ask the experts on here. 

Thanks Everyone

Tim from Arkansas


----------



## ozzy42 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey Tim welcome.

I have had had good performance with the yellow jacket,but a freind of mine uses green teeth and is satisfied.
I can see your point in having the YJs if vermeer is closer . the big expense is going to be in changing over the pockets and bolts,I assume you know that allready.
What condition are the pockets in now?
I dont think I would change if they are in real good cond.
Maybe more worthwhile to change[if you decide to] when you are needing new pocketsanyway.
Just my .02cents worth.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 12, 2009)

I like my yellows but I used to have greens on a small machine both are good. I just wish the carbon blanks for soldering were available so $ could be kept lower.


----------



## zeroturnmowers (Apr 12, 2009)

ozzy42 said:


> Hey Tim welcome.
> 
> I have had had good performance with the yellow jacket,but a freind of mine uses green teeth and is satisfied.
> I can see your point in having the YJs if vermeer is closer . the big expense is going to be in changing over the pockets and bolts,I assume you know that allready.
> ...




Hey, Thanks for your reply...This is just my thinking, I usually dont have time for servicing and really dont know much about this Rayco RG50 as I just bought it. I was thinking about letting the Vermeer Dealer put the YJ on and sell my Greenteeth set up on Ebay or maybe to someone on here. The pockets and teeth are still good (teeth need sharpened), Ive been in Stump Grinding for about 5 years now, my previous machines have been 630b's and a sc 252, Vermeer always serviced them, I know I could do it myself but I simply dont have time, Ive always got to many irons in the fire....lol


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 12, 2009)

zeroturnmowers said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just joined the site and have been reading some threads...Learning alot, here's my question, I just bought a Rayco Super RG50 it has the greenteeth on it now, I have it at the Vermeer dealer getting serviced and a few repairs done because theres not a Rayco dealer within 4 hrs of here. They carry the yellowjacket teeth and are wanting to change me over, Which is better? Is it worth the change, I can get the yellowjacket teeth anytime and will have to order the greenteeth off the net and get them shipped which is no big deal. I just thought I would ask the experts on here.
> 
> ...



I don't see any advantage to changing to the yellow jackets.


----------



## bigtreeguy (Apr 12, 2009)

They are both good.I would stick with the greens and order some extra teeth to have on hand.


----------



## zeroturnmowers (Apr 12, 2009)

How long does it take to get Greenteeth shipped? Is their website the best place to buy?


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 12, 2009)

zeroturnmowers said:


> How long does it take to get Greenteeth shipped? Is their website the best place to buy?



I have purchased from them with no adversities.


----------



## PurdueJoe (Apr 13, 2009)

I switched to yellow jacket teeth about a year ago from the old style and they are great. On my 252 it takes 10 min to flip the teeth to the new side. As for the green teeth I've had buddies that love them to so it's a toss up in terms of productively. The reason I chose the jackets instead of green teeth is because when went to talk to the guys that make greenies they said it would be a wait to get a set. What happens if you need a set tomorrow and they can't get a set for a couple of weeks? Not going to happen with my machine.


----------



## murphy4trees (Apr 13, 2009)

last time I ordered green teeth I bought 100... that lasted all year. Don't buy them one set at a time. Get enough to last so they are there when you need them.. 

I've run them for 5 years on the super rg-50 and only had a problem with a few, maybe 20 or so, were fracturing when they hit rock. Green teeth offered to replace them at no charge, casue there must have been a defective batch of carbide. I still have yet to send them back. And when the teeth fractured the pockets got pretty torn up, so I had to replace a bunch of them too. Other than that no complaints.

DO you have rock in the soil down there? When I was grinding in Virginia and Florida, there was no rock in the soil. Would guess you don't. Here we go through teeth pretty quick cause of all the rock. If you don;t have rock those pockets will last a long time. Why change them if they are in good shape? You spend much more time driving the machine to the dealer than it would take to change them yourself.

I have never used yellow jacket, but saying you don't have time to change green teeth is like saying you don't have time to brush your teeth... I mostly just change the outer two sets on the super-50... that is twelve teeth.. Break them and snug them with a 6-point, 3/4" tire iron and steel pipe over handle, and use a wratchet to do the main turning. Get it down to a system and it is real quick and easy.

Don't fix it if it ain't broke.


----------



## zeroturnmowers (Apr 13, 2009)

murphy4trees said:


> last time I ordered green teeth I bought 100... that lasted all year. Don't buy them one set at a time. Get enough to last so they are there when you need them..
> 
> I've run them for 5 years on the super rg-50 and only had a problem with a few, maybe 20 or so, were fracturing when they hit rock. Green teeth offered to replace them at no charge, casue there must have been a defective batch of carbide. I still have yet to send them back. And when the teeth fractured the pockets got pretty torn up, so I had to replace a bunch of them too. Other than that no complaints.
> 
> ...



Dealer wanted $584 to change out to yellowjacket teeth, I called Greenteeth and ordered 50 teeth plus a diamond wheel, shipped for free with orders over $500 so that will make me 3 sets. I'll sharpen the set thats on it and start off with that set first. 

I noticed you have a Super RG 50, I bought mine a couple of weeks ago, When I called the guy (he was a homeowner that had alot of stumps to grind) he didnt know if it was the 48hp or 66hp. Its a 2002 and says super rg 50..Which do I have? I kinda understood the supers are the 66hp......


----------



## StumpAway MS (Dec 23, 2011)

*Green Teeth Vs Yellow Jackets*



zeroturnmowers said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just joined the site and have been reading some threads...Learning alot, here's my question, I just bought a Rayco Super RG50 it has the greenteeth on it now, I have it at the Vermeer dealer getting serviced and a few repairs done because theres not a Rayco dealer within 4 hrs of here. They carry the yellowjacket teeth and are wanting to change me over, Which is better? Is it worth the change, I can get the yellowjacket teeth anytime and will have to order the greenteeth off the net and get them shipped which is no big deal. I just thought I would ask the experts on here.
> 
> ...



Well, the yellow jackets are sorta copied from the green teeth. The green teeth can be re-sharpened!!! and the yellow jackets can not be re-sharpened!!! Green teeth has three sides, yellow jackets has two sides. I think this is a no brainer!!!


----------



## ozzy42 (Dec 23, 2011)

StumpAway MS said:


> Well, the yellow jackets are sorta copied from the green teeth. The green teeth can be re-sharpened!!! and the yellow jackets can not be re-sharpened!!! Green teeth has three sides, yellow jackets has two sides. I think this is a no brainer!!!



While it's true the greens have 3 sides and the yellows only have 2 ,they both last about the same because you canalso switch them from one side of the wheel to the other,and simply turning them does not allways give you a brand new edge on either style because the backsides tend to wear a little bit even though not in direct contact with the face of the stump.Not knocking the greens,but just saying.As I told the OP though, I wouldn't change the greens just for the sake of changing them.They are both good from what i've seen.


----------



## flushcut (Dec 25, 2011)

StumpAway MS said:


> and the yellow jackets can not be re-sharpened



Hunh that's funny because I have a set that has been sharpened five times and sixty other teeth that have been sharpened three times.


----------



## lacky (Dec 25, 2011)

Anyone have any suggestions for where to buy the yellow jackets. I have them now and have bought new teeth through my local Vermeer dealer, but wondering if there is a better place?

Chris


----------



## flushcut (Dec 26, 2011)

lacky said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for where to buy the yellow jackets. I have them now and have bought new teeth through my local Vermeer dealer, but wondering if there is a better place?
> 
> Chris



None that I know of but I do call Vermeer every now and again and ask what the price is and sometimes you get lucky when the steel market is down. Last time I picked some up they were $8.10 a tooth. I know they can be re-tipped for less than new but silver solder (brazing rod) is $$$$. If you do happen to find a place lets us know and vise versa.


----------



## StumpAway MS (Dec 28, 2011)

*Yellow Jackets*



lacky said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for where to buy the yellow jackets. I have them now and have bought new teeth through my local Vermeer dealer, but wondering if there is a better place?
> 
> Chris



The yellow jackets are made for and only sold by Vermeer, can't get those anywhere else.


----------

